# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  вирус на сайте

## пичу

у меня вирус на сайте. что делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrak74

> у меня вирус на сайте. что делать?


 *Ознакомится с правилами оформления запроса о помощи* и выложить необходимые логи.

----------

